# ARCMania Extreme Micro CR2 Light Engines?



## moshow9 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has ever made lights engines for the ARCMania Extreme Micro CR2? While I don't have the money now (in a month or two that will change) I would be interested in someone who could build a LE without the blinky modes (or keeping them hidden), neutral or hi-cri tint, and li-ion support (although not very important).

I suppose the other option would be to have the OSRAM Dragon emitter swapped out but would prefer having this stock LE as an option to switch between.


----------

